# Member Button



## Tndavid (Feb 4, 2017)

Lil job I done for a fellow member/ friend. Pretty button with heart shaped pipe


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 4, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> Pretty button with heart shaped pipe


And Valentine's Day is right around the corner.  

Dave


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 4, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty button with heart shaped pipe
> ...


Yes sir. Be a nice one to convert into a necklace and present to his wife on that fabulous February day :wink:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks good man! 8) :G 8)


----------



## aga (Feb 5, 2017)

That is a beauty !



Tndavid said:


> ... a nice one to convert into a necklace and present to his wife ...


Best give it to him so He can present it to his wife !


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yea aga it's going out 1st thing in the morning.


----------

